# كتاب بيكر هيوز لسوائل الحفر



## اكرم الحطاب (9 يناير 2010)

ارجو مساعدتي بكتاب بيكر هيوز للحفر النفطي وسوائل الحفر


----------



## محمد الاكرم (10 يناير 2010)

السلام
baker fluids
http://www.ebookee.com/Drilling-Fluids-Reference-Manual_212207.html
amoco fluids
http://www.4shared.com/account/file/57684318/a0708a3e/Amoco_-_Drilling_Fluid_Manual.html

وفقك الله


----------



## اكرم الحطاب (10 يناير 2010)

تسلم استاذنا العزيز ومشكور ياورد


----------



## Ahmed Al Bayati (10 يناير 2010)

جميل جدا شكرا جزيلا!!!


----------



## احمد حسانين عطا (12 يناير 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## stk (26 أبريل 2010)

ممكن كتاب بيكر اهوز بالعربي جزاكم الله خير


----------



## أبراهيم الجبوري (8 مايو 2010)

ممنوووووووووووون


----------

